# Question about Homemade Swarm Lure?



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think it is rubbing alcohol. I just started to save queens as well. To me it smells like alcohol!

I've heard that if you are using LGO then don't use a commercial lure or homemade QMP. The LGO would mask the QMP. It wouldn't hurt, but it wouldn't help. I don't know that to be true, it is just what I have read.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just used rubbing alcohol (70% Isopropyl) but vodka or everclear would work just as well...


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Plus one on the everclear. If you have a bad day of beekeeping it will make you forget all about the bees.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I believe the thought behind the rubbing alcohol is that the smell will dissapate quickly leaving the queen's scent behind.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like the next new alcoholic beverage in the gay bars (not that I would know what a gay bar looks like). Maybe we can call it "The Drunk Queen"?


----------

